

Show HN: Marketing Automation with Twitter and Klout - drobiazko
http://blog.elastic.io/post/23280927251/marketing-automation-with-twitter-and-klout

======
tfennelly
Great idea... same would for FB and G+... great chance to use someones profile
to get a plug

